# Moroka Mrs. Kate K. / Barrister Andrew J. Moroka South Afrika/ Tansania



## nate (28 Dezember 2011)

HALLO ZUSAMMEN,

in der Vergangenheit hatte ich zwar mal recht viel Ärger mit emails und anhängenden Rechnungen - aber nachdem ich dies strafrechtlich verfolgen ließ, hatte ich Ruhe bis .... heute!!!!

Es scheint so als ob es sich jetzt zwischenzeitlich in den entsprechenden Kreisen herumgesprochen hat, dass emails nichts mehr nutzen, die neueste Masche ist jetzt der reguläre Postweg. Wie diese Schwachmaten an meine Adresse gekommen sind, kann ich nur vermuten.

Diese o.a. "Nasen" schrieben mich an mit folgender Masche:

Diese Beiden wären verheiratet und hätten zwei Kinder und arbeiteten bei einer Bank in South Afrika und und und.

In Tansania wäre ein Flugzeug abgestürzt bei dem ein gewisser Alan Williams ums Leben gekommen sei und seine Ehefrau die ebenfalls verstorben ist, hätte den gleichen Mädchenname wie mein jetziger Familienname (welch ein glücklicher Zufall). Jedenfalls um alles abzukürzen: es stehen 77,7 Mill. US Dollar im Raum und diese natürlich für mich (versteht sich ja von selbst). 

Keine Absenderadresse - lediglich Telefon- und Faxnummern sind angegeben. Brief auch nicht via Luftpost (was ja eigentlich üblich ist für solche Strecken) zwar mit einer Briefmarke aus Tansania, aber Poststempel nicht leserlich

Außerdem - bevor es Jemandem auffällt: also, falls mich meine geografischen Kenntnisse nicht im Stich lassen muss South Afrika ziemlich weit nach Osten reichen, um Tansania noch dazu zu zählen.

Nach meinen Recherchen ist tatsächlich der o.a. Mann samt Ehefrau und Familienangehörigen bei einem Flugzeugabsturz in Tansania ums Leben gekommen, dies allerdings vor etlichen Jahren. Es stimmt auch, dass er wohl sehr wohlhabend gewesen sein muss. 

An mir haben die nur Papier, Tinte und Porto verschwendet.

Was mich allerdings arg ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass solche Leute versuchen auf Kosten von tatsächlich verunglückten Menschen auch noch Moneten zu scheffeln.

gruß
nati


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2011)

Auch nett. Es gibt aber sicher auch da Leute, die drauf reinfallen...


----------



## Dorit1703 (29 Dezember 2011)

Habe auch so einen Brief bekommen ... Genau der Gleiche wortlaut !!! Das Beste ist aber ... Er ist an eine alte Anschrift von mir adressiert und unter meinem Mädchennamen, leider habe ich noch Verwandtschaft unter der Anschrift, so dass ich solche Post persönlich zugestellt bekomme ... :-(((

Habe nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt , aber einfach mal gegoogelt und hier fündig geworden 
Würde mich schon interessieren was dahinter steckt ... anrufen, mailen o.ä. werde ich auf den Brief natürlich nicht !!!


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2011)

Lesen >>>>>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorschussbetrug


----------



## Pillefuß (30 Dezember 2011)

@nate
Du hast vergessen das schlechte Englisch in diesem Schreiben zu erwähnen. In anderen Foren tauchen ebenfalls Beiträge hinsichtlich solcher Schreiben per Post auf.


----------



## Sampanthera (31 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Brief auch bekommen und zwar an die Adresse wo ich seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr wohne, mein EX hat ihn mir zugeschickt, es stand das gleich drin wie Nate schon geschrieben, nur mit 
meinem Nachnamen. Würde auch gern mal wissen wo die die Adressen abkaufen und was für eine Frechheit, man sollte echt geschlossen dahin und das Geld einfordern....


----------



## Da Michl (1 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Auch ich, wie Ihr es Euch vorstellen könnt, habe die 77,7Millionen$ aus Tansania "geerbt". Habe diese Woche auch den selben Brief bekommen. Wie Ihr alle... Da wird nur der Name geändert und das wars... Die liebe Kate hat eine Telefonnummer aus Äthiopien, Ihr Mann Andrew eine aus Süd-Afrika... Ich habe überlegt über einen Anwalt mein Erbe anzufordern  Bin ja wie Ihr Millionär... Also auch bei mir war es meine alte Adresse zuhaus bei meinen Eltern wo ich schon lange nicht mehr wohne. Die kaufen Adressen auf, oder man hat sich vor Jahren bei einem Gewinnspiel angemeldet und schon ist es geschehen... Die probieren es an vielen Leuten aus, kommen auch an ältere und dann zocken sie diese ab!


----------



## Sangha (7 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
heute war auch ich dran, ich freue mich, dass ich nicht alleine so reich sein werde ) . Angekommen ebenso unleserlicher Stempel ind einem neutralen braunen Umschlag, Adresse und Name richtig geschrieben, was bei meinem Nachnamen selten ist.
Habe nie bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und gebe meine Daten nicht auf irgendwelchen Seiten preis, ausser seriöse wie amazon etc.


----------



## Oggi221 (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
die scheinen ja jetzt richtig loszulegen - heute habe ich das Schreiben bekommen - Original wie oben immer wieder beschrieben, sogar an richtigen Namen und Adresse. Ich frag mich aber, wer auf so etwas reinfallen kann. 77,7 Mio sind ja schon etwas arg hoch gepokert.............-


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2012)

Oggi221 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber, wer auf so etwas reinfallen kann.


Frag mal einen Testamentsvollstrecker: Es gibt kaum etwas, bei dem bei vielen Menschen
der Verstand so ausrastet wie beim Wort "Erbschaft" ...


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2012)

Der Verstand rastet hin und wieder sogar bei Bürgermeistern aus.
http://66381.homepagemodules.de/t302f24-Der-Fall-Enningerloh-und-die-Nigeria-Connection.html


> Hier ist der autentische Bericht aus der Stadt Enningerloh aus dem Jahr: 2002
> Über den Bürgermeister der Stadt, und einem Sozialhilfe-Empfänger.
> Der mit Geld der Nigeria-Connection den Stadthaushalt sanieren wollte.


----------



## sturmbringer (11 Februar 2012)

JUHU - Auch ich bin nun im Millionärs Club - habt Ihr mir von den 77 Mille noch was übergelassen   ?


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Nö - schon verprasst


----------



## Spezialist55 (21 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe heute auch so einen Brief erhalten, nur daß jemand mit meinem Namen in Phuket Thailand abgestürzt ist.
Immer das Gleiche Spiel. Auch icht soll 77,7 Millionen US Dollar bekommen. Es gibt sogar einen Hinweis, daß das Ganze garantiert legal ist.
Noch einen schönen Tag. zusammen. Auch ohne 77,7 Millionen Dollar. Und danke für das Forum.


----------



## BlackScorpio (21 März 2012)

> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe heute auch so einen Brief erhalten,angeblich ist jemand mit meinem Namen in Phuket Thailand abgestürzt ist.
> Immer das Gleiche Spiel. Auch icht soll 77,7 Millionen US Dollar bekommen.
> 
> Und wie immer nur Telefon bzw. Faxnummer zum melden.
> ...


 
Werde das Schreiben wohl zur Kripo bringen und Anzeigen.


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2012)

BlackScorpio schrieb:


> ...Werde das Schreiben wohl zur Kripo bringen und Anzeigen.


Klasse - ´ne Stunde lang einen Polizisten erfolgreich von der Arbeit abgehalten und nach 8 Wochen kommt ein Schreiben vom StA daß die Ermittlungen eingestellt wurden weil der/die Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnten.
Diese Typen sitzen da wo sie vor der deutschen Justiz sicher sind


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2012)

Obwohl, manchmal klappt es eben doch, dass die Halunken von deutschen Behörden in Deutschland geschnappt werden:

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...0504-nigeria-connection-bande-aufgeflogen/rss
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...-ab.a5c05e76-0471-4e22-90ef-f83c3c7be970.html

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/trickbetrueger-gewiefte-diebe-1.1048309-3


> Die Polizei geht von bundesweit agierenden Tätern aus.


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2012)

Stell mal so´ne Anzeige am Revier in Kleinkleckersdorf ...
Mag sein daß es in Großstädten eher funktioniert, ich halte Aufklärung der User für besser aufgewandte Energie


----------

